# Humanities & Anthropology > Anthropology & Ethnography > Guess the Ethnicity >  Do they look albanians/montenegrins/bosnians etc.. ?

## julia90

Do they look albanians/montenegrins/bosnians etc.. ?

A Yes, very albanian/montenegrins/bosnians etc.. in a stereotypical way
B yes, they have a look in common with them
C i don't know they could be from anywhere east (and comprising) italy
D they don't look like albanians/montenegrins/bosnians etc..
E absolutely not

i want your opinions, also possibly the opinions of forumers from those places

----------


## Bodin

First one look kind like Bosnians and some Montenigers ( 1-3 pictures). Second one look more like Herzegovinian ( pictures 4-6 ), except shorter nose . And girl look prety much like Albanian girls( pictures 7-9 ) .

----------


## julia90

> First one look kind like Bosnians and some Montenigers ( 1-3 pictures). Second one look more like Herzegovinian ( pictures 4-6 ), except shorter nose . And girl look prety much like Albanian girls( pictures 7-9 ) .


Thanks, althought they are italian, i've always had the impression they looked more steretypically like people from the other side of the adriatic.

Could they pass a serbian too?

indeed the first one had the same your impression for me, bosnians are lighter, sometimes fair skinned but dinaroid too.

the second one i would have said looked strongly albanian thought

----------


## Bodin

Yes they can pass like Serbians to - there was heavy mixing betwen Serbs and Albanins , especialy in Montenegro ( and Montenegroans settled a lot in Serbia during XVII , XVIII and XIX century ( both my mother father and mother are descendants of Montenegro settlers , and my fathers father is descendant of Herzegovinian clan ) . Also there is not much diference betwen Serbs and Bosnians - east Bosnia ( Bosnia proper) was in Midle Ages part of Serbia and second part was today southwest Serbia - Rascia . And West Bosnia ( Donyi Krayi ) was part of Croatia ,and later Turks settled Serbs as they Vlach - soldiers .
I believe you making mistake about second one , because his blond and Albanians are much more dark hared and darker skined - blond Albanians are realy rear .
  
Hashim Tachi prime minister of Kosovo ; Ramush Haradinay former prime minister of Kosovo ;Enver Hoja lider of comunistic Albania
Most tipical Albanian face has Ramush Haradinay. 
Thanks for answering

----------


## Milovan

There is no such thing as "bosnians", that is lumping 3 different peoples into 1. Bosnia has muslims (bosniaks), serbs and croats. "Montenegrin" is a regional/political classification, montenegrins are serbs.

The 2 guys could easily pass for serbs, not the girl though.

----------


## Sile

look albanian to me

----------


## Dorianfinder

They all look Albanian!

----------


## Etrusco-romano

In my opinion: "they don't look like albanians/montenegrins/bosnians etc" and "absolutely not."

----------


## Nova123

In my opinion look they look Bosnians

----------


## Nova123

*Sorry for the error 
*

In my opinion they look Bosnians

----------


## Bodin

> There is no such thing as "bosnians", that is lumping 3 different peoples into 1. Bosnia has muslims (bosniaks), serbs and croats. "Montenegrin" is a regional/political classification, montenegrins are serbs.
> 
> The 2 guys could easily pass for serbs, not the girl though.


There is not big diference betwen Croats , Bosniaks and Serbs of Bosnia , atlest not biger then one betwen Serbs and Montenegrins. They all in past use to be parts of two closely related nations-Serbs and Croats , nowadays they all are separate nations , but with same rooths , despite political diferences

----------


## julia90

Where could he fit best in the balkans? (comprising also Greece, Romania and Bulgaria)

----------


## Bodin

I would say Romania or Serbia

----------


## julia90

and He?

----------


## Bodin

I would say Albania or Turkey

----------


## mrikë

ataturk3.jpg

What would you say he looks like?

----------


## julia90

I'd say he can pass in southern balkans, albania, also in greece, but not in the sterotypical way; he stereotypical looks albanian

----------


## Rinconete

There are a lot of people in South Europe with this appearance. This isn't exclusive from Balkans.

----------


## julia90

> There are a lot of people in South Europe with this appearance. This isn't exclusive from Balkans.


i think these people couldn't pass in Spain or Southern France, other spaniard forumers, can tell you the same.

thought, you are right there are certain type pan southern european, and in italy some types shared with spain, expecially in northern italy and sardinia.

this girl can perfectly pass as local in spain


while this man not

----------


## Cambrius (The Red)

The man in the 14th post woud pass in the Balkans.

----------


## Templar

> There is no such thing as "bosnians


You sir are extremely ignorant when it comes to Bosnian history. If you don't know about it, don't comment on it.

----------


## Templar

perfect Cro-Magnon features.

----------


## Eldritch

They look like Herzegovians, almost stereotypical ones.

----------


## oreo_cookie

They can pass in the Balkans for the most part I think. But I think Italians (especially central and toward the Adriatic) have some overlap with the Balkans.. at least as much if not more than they have with Iberia and France.

----------


## FBS

what about this guy, striking resemblance with Haradinaj :Thinking: (post#4), plus he is dressed like a typical Albanian patriot!

----------

